# NE Ga Rut



## STXHUNT (Nov 7, 2009)

To early to grunt in Towns Union County?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 7, 2009)

No..... but the rut (chasing phase) is traditionally the week of Thanksgiving or the week after. Some years you'll never even know it happened..........


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 7, 2009)

Too early is before season.  Too late is after season.  You cant kill nothing off the couch!  But yea the rut in the mountains is usualy the last week of November.


----------



## cheezeball231 (Nov 10, 2009)

I haven't seen a buck yet up here not even in a field. Ran out of finger and toes counting bear though


----------



## pettyjfd@gmail.com (Nov 10, 2009)

2 nice bucks ran over 30 min. apart in young harris last week chasing does, im working in area and deer were moving every morning last week ,if rut wasnt on last wk, i sure would like to be hunting in that area when it is.


----------



## bradlester (Nov 10, 2009)

I've always seen chasing up here in the middle of December around Young Harris and Blairsville.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Its not been looking very good around here at all but grunting is not going to hurt good luck


----------



## hiawassee1 (Nov 19, 2009)

I rattled in a bunch on sunday, but to dark to see if any bucks came in, about 15feet away, was groud hunting.  Buddy got a real nice 8 pt 2 weeks ago, great mass and white rack.

Back to grunting, I agree can't hurt any.


----------

